# Just a friendly reminder



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Just want to remind you guys that work in hospitals and funeral homes to make sure your tetanus and hepititus shots are up to date and to always wear latex gloves under your work gloves also. The swine flu is also back in all its glory.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Great first people call and ask how much?
Now they will call ask how much, and do you charge extra if they have swine flu?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I won't go near a hospital, doctor's office, and especially not a funeral home. 

I was all set to take a job with a commercial outfit a few years back. They were going to pay me more than I had ever been paid for plumbing before. At the last interview I discovered that there would be some service work in hospitals involved (I had thought that we had been discussing only commercial new con up to this point). That was the end for me, I passed on the position. Don't they know that hospitals are where all the sick people are and all those nasty, flesh eating, staff infections that are untreatable? I need to make a buck just like everyone else but I don't need it that bad, too many other opportunities.

Funeral homes are a whole 'nother story alltogether. I've never done any work in them and don't guess I will. I've heard too many stories from those who have. I guess I'm just a little too squeamish to go in there. Getting poo on your person is bad enough, I just don't think I could tolerate, without vomiting, getting heart, lung, liver, blood puree' on me or even seeing or smelling it. My wife called me about a month ago and said she had a funeral home that wanted to know if we could jet out their floor drains. It took me about .08 milliseconds to tell her "not only no but  no!!! Tell them we can't help them".


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It's late for your SL$$$


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I took the OSHA 30 hour class, they told us all service plumbers should get them shots period. Think about it we are always around human waste which can contain blood and other bodily fluids, plus always around rusty metal. The shots are not that expensive, and most health insurance covers it. Just ask your doc during a normal check up about getting the shots he will get them and have it ready next time you see the doc.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> When I took the OSHA 30 hour class, they told us all service plumbers should get them shots period. Think about it we are always around human waste which can contain blood and other bodily fluids, plus always around rusty metal. The shots are not that expensive, and most health insurance covers it. Just ask your doc during a normal check up about getting the shots he will get them and have it ready next time you see the doc.


 Some health depts will give the shots for free if you ask them.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> I won't go near a hospital, doctor's office, and especially not a funeral home.
> 
> I was all set to take a job with a commercial outfit a few years back. They were going to pay me more than I had ever been paid for plumbing before. At the last interview I discovered that there would be some service work in hospitals involved (I had thought that we had been discussing only commercial new con up to this point). That was the end for me, I passed on the position. Don't they know that hospitals are where all the sick people are and all those nasty, flesh eating, staff infections that are untreatable? I need to make a buck just like everyone else but I don't need it that bad, too many other opportunities.
> 
> Funeral homes are a whole 'nother story alltogether. I've never done any work in them and don't guess I will. I've heard too many stories from those who have. I guess I'm just a little too squeamish to go in there. Getting poo on your person is bad enough, I just don't think I could tolerate, without vomiting, getting heart, lung, liver, blood puree' on me or even seeing or smelling it. My wife called me about a month ago and said she had a funeral home that wanted to know if we could jet out their floor drains. It took me about .08 milliseconds to tell her "not only no but  no!!! Tell them we can't help them".


 My wife works in a hospital for medical insurance reasons besides being my bookkeeper and secretary so I am exposed to all that crap anyway so I might as well work in them.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We do a lot of service work in hospitals. As long as your shots are up and you work safe its not all that bad.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I had all my shots years ago. I think I forgot to get a rabies shot though. :laughing:


----------

